# Resource for missionaries



## Leslie (Mar 22, 2014)

If any of you have missionary friends, please pass this on. There is a self-teaching (well, almost) medical tutorial for use by non-medical missionaries working in remote areas. It focuses on cookbook-type diagnosis, using logical protocols/flow diagrams with no medical jargon. The diagnostic system is not of use in the West. The course is available for free download at villagemedicalmanual.org. It requires the use of the Village Medical Manual, currently in its 6th edition, from William Carey Library, cost less than $30. I wrote the course as well as the manual. If there are any groups interested in a 10-day hands-on course, I'm open to traveling at my own expense, always looking for ways to "student-proof" the materials.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, a great resource! Sorry you coming here did not work out.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 24, 2014)

If it is feasible in the future, I have the will and the funds to travel. All you need is someone with the time and motivation to do the on-site arrangements. It's quite a bit of work, so it's hard to come by someone like that in the missions community. Maybe a retiree from the area who's game for a short term? A never-been-there-before short termer just won't do. I'll also teach in the States if anyone is interested.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 24, 2014)

It looks helpful


----------

